# burn off and found this little snake



## phatty (Dec 13, 2012)

he is a little burn but got some scales that might help


----------



## AUSGEX (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww poor thing  what type of snake is it? Hope it will be ok


----------



## Shotta (Dec 13, 2012)

oh woops lol my bad


----------



## phatty (Dec 13, 2012)

it was dead and not a rbb we dont get them


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 13, 2012)

The poor fellow definitely is the worse for wear. It looks like it is probably a Northern Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis pallidiceps_). I will get back to you on that.

Blue


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 13, 2012)

Thats what I thought to Blue, It needs care before release and even then, it dosnt look to hopeful.

I just noticed you said it was dead, so disregard the above, lol


----------



## phatty (Dec 13, 2012)

he was burnt he is not alive I had to wash him down to get the pic tried to move the pile around with a kanga but nothing came out  
the fire was about 10mtr high 10mtr round so i dont think any thing would have survived the heat as i have to stand 20mtr and was cooking my self

- - - Updated - - -

blue i think you are right


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 14, 2012)

It's definitely _Cryptophis pallidiceps_


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 14, 2012)

Poor little snakey


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 14, 2012)

aww poor little fella


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 15, 2012)

You can further confirm the identity of your 'crispy critter' by checking the sub-caudals are all single. 

Under the circumstances I think you did well to get the photos you did.

Blue


----------

